# Finding ridable low-mid-high angle terrain - nerd alert - caltopo.com



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Has anyone figured out the minimum slope angle needed to ride pow?

Obviously depends on the board and snow depth, but assume a proper pow board and 1-2 feet fresh dry powder.

And the slope angle where things get sketchy from avy risk and possibly lack of coverage because snow doesn't hold?

I'm scouting for long and short lines in the area below. We so rarely get snow, I need to plan ahead to maximize my time out there. Doing much of the scouting on foot but also using caltopo.com maps. There's about a mile trail from my neighborhood going from 7200 ft to 8200 ft with max slope of 19 degrees. The first half mile doesn't have enough angle, averaging 3 degrees. That last half mile averages 13 degrees. is 13 degrees enough? 

Also, from the highest point if I go off trail heading northeast there is terrain at 27 degrees in spots and averaging 16 degrees. Not sure if the 27 degrees is sketchy or not from an Avy and/or coverage perspective. Looking from below it looks like the steepness of a black run, but chock full of trees, some areas look pretty tight. Haven't looked at it from above yet. 

Image below from caltopo.com by putting in zip code 92386 with the big red line indicating my path walking up, but not necessarily coming back down.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

38 degrees is the avalance number to worry about and convex rollovers can be 38 degrees on a 30 degree slope so stay off them


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

Strange, low and high risk avalanche angles is basically the first topic in any avalanche awareness course or book. I can recommend “Staying alive in avalanche terrain” by Bruce Tremper


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

So avalanche danger is negligible because it’s not steep enough, not even close.

How about on the low end, can one keep speed and glide on a 6-8 degree slope of pow? 

When people are talking about “low angle” pow, just how low are they talking?


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

It depends on the snow more than anything, super light dry snow is easier to ride through, second and third day snow has consolodated and is easier to ride on top of, I actually love second and third day, north facing, cold snow the best, it's so much easier to get moving.
I have hiked and not been able to get moving in very deep snow before, so test if you can actually get moving before you trek too far. 

And stay out of that gully your red line passes through, it looks like bad news.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

I would be more inclined to split along the road (sand canyon) and start to climb up where it say 7600, then drop that steeper face where it finishes without a terrain trap and skin back to the 7600 mark, you might even be able to ride back to that point.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

That west facing slope from 2N60 to the 7600 mark is on my radar at 22 degrees max, as is the east facing slope west of Sand Canyon at 24 degrees max, which is the backside of Moonridge. All this stuff is situated similarly to Bear Mountain and Snow Summit. If the National Forest Service allowed it I bet they would develop the area into a resort.

Unfortunately the 7600 mark is over 2 miles away from home taking the windy road. I'm rocking snow shoes and carrying the board on my back. Like your experience, I don't want to put in the effort only to find I can't get going in the deep stuff. That red path is my most direct clear trail to the top and it's only a mile. Then again, if Sand Canyon is open to vehicles I could drive up to the base of the 7600 mark and try that slope, but that is ~15 minutes drive from the cabin with roads cleared, and a shitshow 45 minute drive during a storm. People don't know how to handle driving in snow here.

On the red path on the way down I'll be stopping halfway because the angle gets too low and must be walked, atleast with dry fresh pow. So the gully won't be ridden ever, it'll be walked through on a clear trail. Think I'll stick to the trail back down at 19 degrees for the first half mile for the maiden voyage (the red path). Try the drop to the 7600 mark second try. It's that north east facing tree filled slope that really has my interest for a challenge. Added an arrow to show the path in question.


----------

